# Θεματολογία δικτύου > Περιοχές > Τι στήνεται τώρα >  Palini Calling...

## domus

Χαιρετώ τα μέλη του AWMN.

Έχω ενθουσιαστεί από όλα αυτά που διαβάζω και έγινα μέλος.
Προσπάθησα να βρω το στίγμα μου αλλά στάθηκε πολύ δυσκολο.
Από ότι είδα στο χάρτη δεν υπάρχουν κοντά μου κάποιοι που θα μπορούσα να συνδεθώ, αλλά θεώρησα σωστό την εκδήλωση ενδιαφέροντας από μερους μου. Βρίσκομαι λοιπόν 4 χιλιόμετρα από το κέντρο της Παλλήνης προς Ραφήνα (Μαραθώνος). Όποιος ενδιαφέρεται...

----------


## dti

Καλωσόρισες στο awmn!

Το στίγμα σου θα το βρεις εύκολα στη διεύθυνση http://www.maporama.com κάνοντας search τη διεύθυνσή σου. Στο κάτω μέρος του χάρτη θα δεις το ακριβές στίγμα σου. Αντικαθιστάς τις υποδιαστολές με τελείες και πηγαίνεις στην online node database μας και καταχωρείς τον κόμβο σου.

Στην ευρύτερη περιοχή με σένα, είναι ο jchr αλλά και ο signal ψηλά στην Πεντέλη προς την Ραφήνα. 
Το awmn εξαπλώνεται και εκτός των τειχών του λεκανοπεδίου  ::

----------


## ggeorgan

Υπάρχει ενδιαφέρον και ανατολικώτερα. Διάβασμα χρειάζεται τώρα και όταν έρθει η ώρα θα είσαι έτοιμος.

----------


## domus

Λοιπόν, σήμερα ανέβηκα στην ταράτσα και έριξα μια ματιά στα πέριξ για να εξερευνήσω το χώρο από ψηλά. Έχω οπτική επαφή με τις περιοχές Βακαλοπούλου, Χριστούπολη, Σπάτα ενώ βλέπω την ανατολική πλευρά της Πεντέλης και στο βάθος μέρος από την Παιανία και του Γέρακα. Δεν βλέπω καθόλου το λεκανοπέδιο.  ::  
Έτσι εξερευνώντας τον wireless χώρο σκεφτόμουνα ότι αν έκανα εγώ την αρχή στην περιοχή, σκόπιμο θα ήταν να ξεκινήσω με ένα AP και κάποια κεραία (υποθέτω ότι πρέπει να είναι omni ή κάνω λάθος :: . Τώρα θα ήθελα να ρωτήσω αν το Access Point (εξωτερικό για να παραμείνει στην ταράτσα) χρειάξεται και κάρτα PCI client ή μπορώ με Ethernet να το συνδέσω στον υπολογιστή μου. Κάρτα δικτύου διαθέτω ήδη.
Ακόμα, με μία 15dbi κεραία ποια ακτίνα μπορώ να καλύψω;
Περιμένω τα σχόλιά σας!

----------


## dti

Μπορείς να συνδέσεις το access point κατευθείαν στην ethernet κάρτα που έχεις. Με την omni θα καλύψεις μία περιοχή 2-3 χιλιόμετρα περιμετρικά, εφόσον υπάρχει καθαρή οπτική επαφή με το άλλο σημείο (και χρησιμοποιεί grid κεραία με 15 dbi gain τουλάχιστον).

----------


## Ad-Hoc

Tha ftiaksoume to anatoliko block domus  :: 
Thelw na peripoiithw kai ton diplano lofo apo mena pou exei kai enan oikismo,sta 300 metra peripou opou exei kali optiki epafi mexri Paiania.Tha skeftw kati syntoma giati to ypsos apo edw tha boithisei arketa.To thema einai i apostasi...kai ayta ta 100 mW mou stekontai empodio.Tha doume

----------


## domus

> To thema einai i apostasi...kai ayta ta 100 mW mou stekontai empodio.


H απόστασή μεταξύ μας είναι περίπου στο 5 km και δεν ξέρω κατά πόσο θα είναι εφικτή μια τέτοια σύνδεση. Θα φωτογραφίσω την περιοχή που έχω οπτική επαφή και θα σου την στείλω για να μου πεις αν αναγνωρίζει την περιόχή σου.

Λες να καταφέρουμε να φτιάξουμε το East AWMN?  ::

----------


## Ad-Hoc

Domus pisteyw nai...prepei na proxwrisei kai anatolikotera to AWMN kai pote den einai arga pisteyw...prospatheia xreiazetai.Tin photo steiltin sto e-mail mou kai tha sou pw...To entharytniko einai oti stin Patra ta kataferane se apostasi 2,5 km kai me lofo.As prospathisoume  ::

----------

